
McCollough effect - hujn76
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCollough_effect
======
hspak
Can we change the title to be not click-baity?

~~~
dang
Yes.

(Submitted title was "An image that alters your brain".)

------
canjobear
I've tried this a few times and I've never been able to make it last more than
maybe 4 days.

~~~
hinkley
If effects last for more than 4 hours you're supposed to see a doctor.

~~~
tomsmeding
Says whom?

~~~
geon
It is a reference to erectile dysfunction medication disclaimers.

------
z3t4
The brain does a lot of optimizations and filtering. Like when you look down,
you don't see your nose, (even though its in the way).

~~~
penguat
but I do see my nose - in serious double vision, and way out of focus, but I
do see it.

